
Silicon Valley Democrat Channels Lincoln for Tech-To-Trump-Country Bill - watchdogtimer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/10/ro-khanna-silicon-valley-tech-rural-america-bill-lincoln
======
Eridrus
If these grants are such a good idea, why don't states just do them? Why do
they need federal funding?

Sure, these are great for local communities when you take money from
California and pass it to states with no income taxes.

If remote work is really going to take off, why would rural America be the
beneficiary, rather than, say, Mexico, which has a fair amount of English
speakers in the same time zone, universities, etc, and lower costs than rural
America?

